# White Wine used for Poaching



## Bmmf40 (Feb 1, 2018)

I just poached some Haddock in White Wine. What can I do with the Wine I used, seems a shame to throw it away


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 1, 2018)

Bmmf40 said:


> I just poached some Haddock in White Wine. What can I do with the Wine I used, seems a shame to throw it away



Throw it away.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 1, 2018)

Don't throw away, reduce and make sauce out of it.


----------



## CakePoet (Feb 1, 2018)

Make a sauce out of it.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 1, 2018)

White wine trout spritzer?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 1, 2018)

*Roch*!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 2, 2018)

At first I didn't read this right...I thought you had leftover wine in the bottle, wondering what to do with it. 
"I love to cook with wine, sometimes I put it in food."

I guess you could reduce the poaching wine, add some dill with butter and lemon for a finishing sauce over the fish.


----------

